# steroids?



## hellbell84 (Jun 11, 2014)

my consultant said it is likely they will admit me to adminster steroids prior to chunkalicious coming out at 36 weeks, but what does this entail? they said i would have to stay in over the weekend (from thursday to sunday) and then induce me on the tuesday

the consultant actually told this to my midiwfe, not myself so i couldnt ask many questions!

has anyone had the steroids? any side effects? anyone get induced at 36 weeks and did it actually work? my midwife said that they will prob do a c section instead as it is unlikely that induction will work at 36....

any advice would be appreciated!! 

thanks xxx


----------



## trophywench (Jun 11, 2014)

The steroids are actually for the baby - it's because prem babies can have probs with their lungs and administering steroids prevents some of them (not sure whether it prevents ALL of it or just some of it) - but it is 'normal' for a baby that's having a PLANNED early delivery.

The only thing is - they are likely to send your BG up even further than it's likely to be anyway, so don't be surprised to have to up all your doses and do many corrections.

Have just thought - you know in the last semester you have massively increasing BG anyway - is it because given the extra couple of months, the mum  naturally produces shedloads of cortisol/adrenalin anyway - and that's what causes the increasing insulin needs?

Anyone know?


----------



## Akasha (Jun 13, 2014)

I was given the two steriod injection as they were concerned that my son wouldvbe too big for me to get out , even at 38 week.

Although on the pump, they told me to keep that running, and put me on a drip aswell. 
The steriod injections cause tje sugar levels to raise quite drastically. Pump and drip combinex i was on 4units of novarapid and hour, a large jump from the 0.8 an hour id been having. 
They will keep you in for 48hours and check your blood every hour.

Side note: towards the end of the second day, my levels had been perfect for a few hours running, so they stopped the drip completely. Tjis made my levels shoot up to around thev15mak. In hindsight, i should have been weaned off thedrip not just taken off cold turkey.

Hope this helps.


----------

